# Avia West



## Zac495 (Jan 30, 2006)

This looks so marvelous, but I own Marriott Aruba. Marriott is II. Does Avia trade with any other companies that would work with Marriott, too?
THANKS


----------



## ricoba (Jan 30, 2006)

Which AviaWest property do you want?

You may want to check SFX.

I don't know but it's a thought.


----------



## djyamyam (Jan 31, 2006)

Zac495 said:
			
		

> This looks so marvelous, but I own Marriott Aruba. Marriott is II. Does Avia trade with any other companies that would work with Marriott, too?
> THANKS



Which resort and when were you looking for?  You may want to post on Tug for a direct trade.


----------



## Zac495 (Jan 31, 2006)

Oh! Direct trade is a good idea! I'll look for that here in TUG.


----------



## shemsi1 (Sep 24, 2010)

*Stay away from AviaWest*

As AviaWest owners (week & points) would recommend that you stay away from AviaWest.  The developers have a hammer lock on the properties and British Columbia "strata" corporation law gives them absolute veto power over those who pay for the right to visit what the Pearson family still view as their property.  

There are many other BC properties available through RCI.  You will really like Whistler ... great facilities ... great views ... lots to do in a beautiful setting.



Zac495 said:


> This looks so marvelous, but I own Marriott Aruba. Marriott is II. Does Avia trade with any other companies that would work with Marriott, too?
> THANKS


----------



## Rene McDaniel (Sep 24, 2010)

shemsi1 said:


> As AviaWest owners (week & points) would recommend that you stay away from AviaWest.  The developers have a hammer lock on the properties and British Columbia "strata" corporation law gives them absolute veto power over those who pay for the right to visit what the Pearson family still view as their property.



Okay, now I'm curious to know more...

We traded into Pacific Shores Nature Resort (an AviaWest resort)  one summer, probably 12 years ago and it was an amazing and highly regarded property.  The developer/owner was ever present at the many activities scheduled throughout the week -- nature walk picking wild berries, BBQ & potluck dinner down at the beach.. there was a really nice energy to the place.  We met lots of interesting people from all over the world there (Australia, Europe, many different parts of Canada).  It was a really wonderful vacation.

Then, we traded back in to Pacific Shores more recently, maybe 4 years ago, and even though it was summer the place was dead.  There were no planned activities, many more units had been added... and for some reason unknown to us... the magic was gone.  Just another timeshare condo with a kitchen.  I walked on the old trail on my own trying to find the berries, but without success.  Oh well, the new kayaks were a nice touch.  That trip we spent more time traveling to Victoria to see the Orcas, Duncan to view the totems, and other interesting diversions on Vancouver Island.

Do tell.... what went wrong??

--- Rene McDaniel


----------



## asp (Sep 27, 2010)

The berries are still there - but only in August or September - sorry you didn't find them.   In the summer, the resort is always full - we are sorry that it has lost some of it's appeal for you.  When you were there before, there would have been no spa or restaurant - so, I suppose the nature of the resort has changed. 

As many of you know, I am part of the development family and use TUG to assist me in our RCI vacations, and often comment on travel issues related to the resort for the benefit of the incoming guests.  

A previous post by shemsi1 ( TUG guest) is by a couple who believed they should be able to rent out an RCI booking at Pacific Shores  contrary to the strata bylaws. These bylaws say all rentals must go through the resort were voted on by a 98% % majority of owners.  At the Rosewood rental of their RCI booking would have adversely affected the owners' property taxes.  It is regrettable that they have chosen this forum.


----------



## eal (Sep 28, 2010)

I own two weeks at Pacific Shores and we love it there - we have a two-bedroom unit on the water.  I can see where some people might be put off by the studio units, some of which are pretty dungeon-like.  But the grounds are always beautiful when we are there, and our family members always clamor to come with us whenever we go.


----------

